# Paul Components mountain cranks



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

I want to get Paul Comp. cranks for my SS. I'm having a tough time trying find who sells them. Does anyone know where I can get a pair at a great price?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Doesn't look like they're available just yet

http://store.paulcomp.com/cranks.html


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

http://store.paulcomp.com/cranks.html

100% Pure Road Cranks and 100% Pure Mountain Cranks will be available for sale again in the spring of 2008.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

I've been running a pair for almost a year, they are sweet,,,,,,,,,,get em when they are available again


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Define "great price"*



psOption3 said:


> I want to get Paul Comp. cranks for my SS. I'm having a tough time trying find who sells them. Does anyone know where I can get a pair at a great price?












Paul cranks @ WebCyclery

--Sparty


----------



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

*I can't wait...*

to get a set of those cranks. Are they 100% made in the USA?


----------



## allencb (Jul 6, 2006)

What makes them so great? They use a proprietary chainring and ISO taper BB. Are they particularly light or strong? IMO, you'd be better off with WI Eno cranks (less expensive, uses JIS taper BB) or Middleburn (can at least get a standard spider and either JIS or ISIS).

Chris


----------



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

How much does a set or Middleburns go for?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.mtbtandems.com/Middleburn.html
$229 for square taper. Might be a smidge more if you want a hardcoat ring.


----------



## allencb (Jul 6, 2006)

psOption3 said:


> How much does a set or Middleburns go for?


I got my ST set with a standard spider (in case I went back to gears or decided to sell them) for $236 shipped.

Chris


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

allencb said:


> They use a proprietary chainring and ISO taper BB.


What's the issue there? BB availability? Pah. Like any sealed unit, the Campy option will last forever. Not to mention the Phil option, which will last easily as long, if not longer.

Then theres the chainring - WI uses a proprietary ring. So does Middle burn if you choose the SS option.


----------



## allencb (Jul 6, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> What's the issue there? BB availability? Pah. Like any sealed unit, the Campy option will last forever. Not to mention the Phil option, which will last easily as long, if not longer.
> 
> Then theres the chainring - WI uses a proprietary ring. So does Middle burn if you choose the SS option.


What's the benefit of an ISO bottom bracket spindle? At least with JIS you probably already have a BB that'll work. If not, you have MANY models to choose from. The WI crank uses a proprietary ring, but it's also $50 cheaper (enough to buy almost 2 spare rings). The Middleburn uses a proprietary ring, but you also have the option of using various spiders.

If the Paul crank is somehow better than the competition, that's cool. However, it doesn't appear to offer anything you can't get elsewhere at lower cost or greater flexibility.

Chris


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, the only reason to buy the Paul is if you really like the looks.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump to see if anyone has any recent feedback on these cranks. Looking to upgrade and these caught my eye.


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never used them and they're frankly out of my price range. Looks wise I'd have to say they're a class A bonermaker for sure.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

Crosstown Stew said:


> Bump to see if anyone has any recent feedback on these cranks. Looking to upgrade and these caught my eye.


I have been running a set of Paul's for almost 3 years and they have performed flawlessly. The chainring is maybe 1/2 way wornout which is to be expected. I also run a pair of White's with at least 1500 miles on them.No issues whatsoever, a great product.2 wheels good.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Universal sells these. If I could do it all over, I would have went this route over the WI ENO cranks (and saved money on my Phil Wood BB).


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Cool thanks, reading Paul's website says that they use the campy style square taper. I was only able to find two companies that make these in 111mm, campy and phil wood, does anyone know if there are any others. I don't have anything against using either because campy make some affordable models, just curious as if these are my only options. 

If this is the case, the WI eno cranks seem like a better option, since they are 113mm and use the JIS style taper, which seems like there are plenty of options for. 

Dixie Whiskey didn't you have a problem with getting your chainline setup though using a WIFW and Paul Word rear hub, is that why you had to use the phil bb? What would you recommend.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, it was more to do with the Paul hubs. Hit me up on Gchat and I will elaborate.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Get a set of Caramba Double Barrels and run the ring on the outside of the spider, square taper, any spindle length you want. Money.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Soooo money! A quick google only turned up pics of others with these on their bikes, are these still in production? I'll check the normal used places as well.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Crosstown Stew said:


> Soooo money! A quick google only turned up pics of others with these on their bikes, are these still in production? I'll check the normal used places as well.


No mountain specific crank with a compact bolt pattern is in production anymore....pretty lame if you ask me.

And by me saying none are available...I mean, I don't know of any...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

signalMTB said:


> Get a set of Caramba Double Barrels and run the ring on the outside of the spider, square taper, any spindle length you want. Money.
> 
> {pic}


I bought two sets of Caramba Double Barrel cranks in 195mm arm length back in '94 right when they came out... finally destroyed one and the other is still in use. They're long out of production. Due to the fact that they were not heat treated, the proper torque on the fixing bolt is only 20ft/lbs. -- amazingly low. It was common for owners to ruin them on their first outing because proper installation called for torquing, riding around for a few minutes, retorquing... repeat 4 or 5 times. Then they wouldn't wallow.

Quite light since both "barrels" are indeed hollow. Cool looking with their offset crank bolt and pedal hole, too.

Mine are silver.

--sParty


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Surly Mr. Whirly

Small BCD, five arm, toughish looking cranks. No clue how they ride, or how tough they are, but they look nice in the silver.

Edited to say that upon further examination, the arms and spindle look tough, but I'm not sure I trust the spider to an inadvertent(or purposeful) bashing of rock or log. I'd love for my trepidation to be proven unnecessary.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> I bought two sets of Caramba Double Barrel cranks in 195mm arm length back in '94 right when they came out... finally destroyed one and the other is still in use. They're long out of production. Due to the fact that they were not heat treated, the proper torque on the fixing bolt is only 20ft/lbs. -- amazingly low. It was common for owners to ruin them on their first outing because proper installation called for torquing, riding around for a few minutes, retorquing... repeat 4 or 5 times. Then they wouldn't wallow.
> 
> Quite light since both "barrels" are indeed hollow. Cool looking with their offset crank bolt and pedal hole, too.
> 
> ...


Yep, you nailed it. I re-torque after every ride. Post up some pics of yours when you can. I'm still running a Caramba stem too on the SS.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Crosstown Stew said:


> Soooo money! A quick google only turned up pics of others with these on their bikes, are these still in production? I'll check the normal used places as well.


Watch eBay...usually average about 2 or 3 sets per year that pop up. I've had mine since new and I plan to be buried with them...that or smelt them into a cool hood ornament when they break.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

OOOH OOH! Very expensive, but you can get any length you want and it has a much more sturdy looking 94 BCD five arm spider.

Zinn Cycles Square Taper Cranks


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> OOOH OOH! Very expensive, but you can get any length you want and it has a much more sturdy looking 94 BCD five arm spider.
> 
> Zinn Cycles Square Taper Cranks


Helluva fugly tax.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

vaultbrad said:


> OOOH OOH! Very expensive, but you can get any length you want and it has a much more sturdy looking 94 BCD five arm spider.
> 
> Zinn Cycles Square Taper Cranks


 I have 4 pair of these in 195mm length, although I got mine directly from the company that makes them for Zinn so I paid less. They're a solid crank, and not exactly light weight.

--sParty


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, sparty. I remember a post where you said something about those cranks, and I looked them up. Very nice looking, but I couldnt remember the name, so I just posted up these.

How do they fair for the long haul? Hold up to abuse, take repeated drops? I have this fear that the longer levers would wreak havoc on the square tapers. Also how long are your legs that you ride the 195s? Or is it just a personal preference thing?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

One pair finally bottomed out on the spindle just this year. (Actually a drive-side arm from one pair and a non-drive arm from another.) Anyway I sent them back for repair, which wasn't exactly free. Evidently a heavyweight like me pounding on such long levers takes its toll over time. I'm not a jumper but I'll do reasonable drops.

My inseam is 36". 195mm just feels right to me. I've been riding cranks this long (or longer) since '94.

--sParty


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

How did this go from Paul to Caramba to Surly to Zinn?

Focus ppl.

As for Paul, they're nice. They have been redesigned since 2007 so make sure you get the latest models not some used pair. They are definitely chunkier at the area the chainwheel attaches. Also the logo used to be recessed in the arms now its flush. 
I have the 07 road model (royal flush) and have many good miles on them. Mine are all black. Anodization has barely worn from the teeth so the rings hold up good. I've joked that my bike is all Paul; hubs, brakes, cranks (and the frame was built by another guy named Paul). Now Paul makes seatposts...
I'm running a vintage Campy stainless axle, alloy cup BB (loose bearings) and you can not beat it for smoothness- there is zero bearing resistance or play. That said, I originally had a Phil Ti BB on it but it creaked too much (something with the tapers & titanium - yes it was greased). Also, with open bearings & ST, make sure water doesn't collect in your shell. Drill it.
I believe the Paul design was inspired by vintage beach cruiser bikes where they patterned the chainwheels.


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

Will a cheap and readily available Shimano UN-55 BB work with the Paul cranks?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking back in the thread it looks like the Paul is ISO and Shimano is JIS.

Square Taper Bottom Bracket Interchangeability

Different standards, dont hold me to this but I think that ISO will bottom out on JIS.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

I run mine with a Campy BB. Butter...


----------

